
The Use of Artificial Intelligence in the Artistic Creation - estranhosidade
https://estranhosidade.wordpress.com/2016/02/20/the-automation-of-the-technical-part-of-art-the-use-of-artificial-intelligence-in-the-artistic-creation/
======
estranhosidade
So, I wrote this text talking about the impact that I think an artificial
intelligence will have upon the artistic creation. It's quite a huge text, but
I think it's worth to read, and I thought maybe some people here would be
interested.

Basically, I argue that with an AI, making art will get a lot easier. I mean,
imagine if making an "Avatar" movie was as cheap as write a fanfic. Imagine if
we have machines capable of dubbing movies in a new language, imagine if we
have machine capable to convert any content to 8k, imagine if we have a
machine capable of creating new episodes of ____ (insert here your most loved
TV show that got canceled), and so on...

Imagine if making art was easier. If everything you needed was the idea, and
the machine did the rest? That's basically the idea of my text.

Also, I speak about the history of people trying to create this sort of highly
automated way of producing art, which is something very, very hard. Especially
due the fact that each work of art is subjetive to such particular criteria.

